
OCaml 4.05.0 released - based2
https://sympa.inria.fr/sympa/arc/caml-list/2017-07/msg00058.html
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/6n0n6b/ocaml_4050_re...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ocaml/comments/6n0n6b/ocaml_4050_released/)

